# Construction Jobs in Dubai



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi

My boyfriend and I are looking to move to Dubai for my work. My boyfriend works in the glazing business in the UK and we are just wondering what the glazing trade is like in Dubai. 

We understand that they are building everywhere so construction is a big industry but what about glass - does anyone know? 

He is an area manager and supervisor of glass/window fitting crews, but he could also do fitting himself. Is this kind of work available does anyone know?

Thanks


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I would have thought that the fitters were drafted in labour, as pretty much the rest of the construction workforce seems to be.

He could try some of the following agencies, Hill McGlynn, Cerebra (Arm Group), Hays Montrose.

I stand by to be corrected (as I haven't got out there yet), but my countdown is underway


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ogri is right - most 'manual' work will be done by the Asian labourers on low wages.

Your boyfriend should try for management positions for any hope of a decent wage.

Are you planning on marrying? You realise that it is illegal for unmarried couples to cohabit (although many do) ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for your replies Guys. I did think that the manual work would be done by cheap labour but i thought i'd double check. I shall tell him to get in touch with those agencies you mentioned. 

We dont (currently) have any plans to marry. I have heard conflicting info about being a non-married couple out there - basically, that its frowned upon but that it doenst stop you being able to do anything. I hope that is the case. If i tell him that we have to get married in order to move to Dubai he might think it is a cunning girl plan to get a bloke up the aisle!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It does stop you doing things! Anyone who has told you otherwise is foolish.

You cannot rent a home in joint names. You cannot have a joint bank account. If anything happens to you he cannot take responsibility. You cannot buy a property together. Getting pregnant is a serious concern as sex outside marriage is illegal and you can be deported, arrested or imprisoned.

People do live together, but you must be aware of the risks and of the fact that you are breaking the law.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Getting pregnant is a serious concern as sex outside marriage is illegal and you can be deported, arrested or imprisoned.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------

